# Halloumi



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

I thought that Britain were Cyprus friends. Not all of them it seem. 

UK cheese makers plan to fight halloumi PDO - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is normal when any such application is made. Cheddar cheese originates from the cheddar gorge and when they applied for PDO there were many objections from companies in other parts of the UK and other countries who were manufacturing it. The same thing with Cheshire cheese and Wensleydale.

Nothing unusual, its just competition.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

The most hilarious part of all this is that Greek Cypriot producers of Halloumi are unable to meet the PDO standards because they cannot meet the ratio of cows milk and goats milk...they have been granted a 10 year period of grace to enable them to address this. Turkish Cypriots however have no such problem...so their Halloumi...strictly speaking is more authentic....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> The most hilarious part of all this is that Greek Cypriot producers of Halloumi are unable to meet the PDO standards because they cannot meet the ratio of cows milk and goats milk...they have been granted a 10 year period of grace to enable them to address this. Turkish Cypriots however have no such problem...so their Halloumi...strictly speaking is more authentic....


And the Turkish Cypriot Halloumi will also be protected if this goes through

But I prefer the original one, without cow's milk


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Yes it will ..and dispite the progress in the "talks" the Greek Cypriots are still whinging about it...time to grow up I think.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> Yes it will ..and dispite the progress in the "talks" the Greek Cypriots are still whinging about it...time to grow up I think.


Yea my opinion is that this is the last chance. If no luck it will be two separate states


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> Yea my opinion is that this is the last chance. If no luck it will be two separate states


I thought this thread was about cheese...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> I thought this thread was about cheese...


It is.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> It is.


Gone a bit off topic though


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah im cheesed off with it!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry couldn't resist it.

Cheers


----------

